# General > Genealogy >  6 Bank Row, Pultneytown, Wick, Caithness, Scotland

## Sandylena

Hi
Can anyone tell me anything about this house at all. It shows up several times in the history of my Sutherland Family.
George Sutherland my Grandfather was born there to Isabella (Jessie) Sutherland in 1899. She was the unwed daughter of David Sutherland and Janet (Jessie) Bruce. At the time of his birth Isabella was living at 6 Bank Row with her widowed Mother.
Eventually Isabella (Jessie) Sutherland married in 1908, again at the house on Bank Row. Her new husband Charles Neate and herself had two sons also born at 6 Bank Row. David Charles Neate in 1909 and William Frederick in 1910.
George Sutherland died in 1974 in Inverkeithing, Fife. 
My Mother never knew her Father George Sutherland as after the death of his first wife Beatrice Peacock, my Mother then 18 months old was handed over to a half sister of Beatrice Peacock's. Mum was raised by that family.
George, her Father went on to remarry Isabella Dickie Hay and have one son another George Sutherland (who seemingly lives in South Africa) at the time of his marriage to Isabella Hay they decided they did not want my Mother back.
So as you can see 6 Bank Row is a question mark in the link to my Grandfather.
Thanks
Sandra

----------


## Tricia

Quick reply tonight:
Part of Bank Row was bombed WW2
Sorry -   I believe No 6 may have been part. Perhaps someone in Wick will correct me if wrong.   Certainly that end of the street.
There is quite a bit of reference on the Caithness.org site to Bank Row.
Bank Row is also where the Wick Heritage Museum is no 18 - 27 
here is one link - 
http://www.caithness.org/history/ban...rowbombing.htm
I am sure there is also a photo of the bombed site on the website - if not I have one.   

Tricia

----------

